
Don’t Post About Me on Social Media, Children Say - vkb
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/03/08/dont-post-about-me-on-social-media-children-say/?_r=0
======
kafkaesq
This should go without saying. It blows my mind sometimes to think about
cavalier attitude some parents have for their children's privacy and right to
self-determination.

